# What is this Ross Bicycle?



## Mightydoll (Nov 23, 2017)

This bike doesn't look quite like the Bexel Flyer I see here and there when I image search, but I can't find any indications it was re-released or anything about a Flyer that wasn't the one connected to the early 1970's Bexel promotion. Anyone have any wisdom for me? When was this made? Is it a more modern vintage style re-release? Why can't I find it anywhere online?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2017)

Looking at the frame I'd guess that was made sometime in the last 8 years.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2017)

Dyno made some bikes similar to yours in the mid-to late '90's, I believe. The original Ross company never made anything like this, but there's more coming out of the far east these days than I want to keep track of.


----------

